# Einsteiger BMX für 10-jährigen



## Triathlist (28. März 2007)

Hallo, Ihr alle!
Ich weiß, es gibt den Einstieiger-Fred hier, aber dennoch ein dieses neue Thema:
Mein Sohn (10 Jahre) nervt mich jetzt seit geraumer Zeit, er möchte ein BMX Rad haben.
Da ich ihn nach seinem zweiten Armbruch (vor 1 1/2 Jahren und ganz aktuell vor 5 Wochen) nicht auf irgend einen billigen Schrott setzen möchte (muss ja nicht gleich wieder 'ne OP sein), hier mal die Frage(n) an Euch:
- was ist wichtig? 
- was muss auf jeden Fall sofort sein, was kann später?  
- gibt es Namen/Firmen (auch bei den Komponenten!), die über Zweifel erhaben sind?  
- was ist von den "günstigen" Angeboten beim ebay zu halten?  
- wo liegt die untere preisliche Schmerzgrenze?  
Wäre nett, ein paar Antworten zu bekommen!  
Triathlist


----------



## Hertener (28. März 2007)

klick für die Anfänger-FAQ

klick für die Frage nach dem Einsteiger Bike

klick für die Frage, nach dem kindgerechten BMX

Ich weiß, aller Anfang ist schwer. Aber lesen bildet. Da nutzt auch kein Opening mit: 





> Ich weiß, es gibt den Einstieiger-Fred hier, aber dennoch ein dieses neue Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitag (28. März 2007)

Von Titus Bikes bekommt man schon ein anstÃ¤ndiges 18 Zoll BMX Bike fÃ¼r 199 â¬, 20 Zoll wÃ¤re ja noch zu groÃ.
Titus 18 Zoll 


oder ein "kleines" BMX Bike (18 Zoll) mit absolut hochwertigen Parts von Wethepeople, welche jedem BMX'er ein Begriff sein sollte. Preislich ist dieses aber mit knapp 325 â¬ schon recht teuer aber Dein Sohn hat damit lange SpaÃ.

Wethepeople Bold 18 Zoll


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. März 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> Von Titus Bikes bekommt man schon ein anstÃ¤ndiges 18 Zoll BMX Bike fÃ¼r 199 â¬, 20 Zoll wÃ¤re ja noch zu groÃ.
> Titus 18 Zoll



Das halte ich fÃ¼r kein BMX. Wenn man in einem Sportforum ein Rad fÃ¼r sein Kind sucht, sollte man davon ausgehen, dass es auch fÃ¼rs BMXen gedacht ist und nicht nur dem Namen nach eins ist.

Die WTP Empfehlung wÃ¤re auch meine. Klasse Rad fÃ¼r das Alter.


----------



## vitag (28. März 2007)

Das Problem ist einfach das die Teile doch recht schwer sind, die wiegen ca. 12 Kilo und ein 10 jÃ¤hriger wiegt doch nur ca. 25 Kg.
Das Titus ist halt leichter wie das Wethepeople und halt eine viel bessere Alternative wie ein Baumarkt Kinder BMX. Ist ja ein gewaltiger Sprung von 199 â¬ zu 325 â¬.


----------



## Triathlist (28. März 2007)

@ Hertener
Ja danke auch für die Links. Auf so etwas habe ich doch spekuliert. Den Einsteiger-Thread hatte ich natürlich bereits gelesen. Der über das kindgerechte BMX war doch speziell auf die 6-jährigen abgestimmt. Die FAQ ist sehr gut!
Triathlist


----------



## Triathlist (28. März 2007)

Da ich selber keine Erfahrung mit BMX-Rädern habe (mein Nick deutet mein Betätigungsfeld ja an ;-)), bin ich doch arg geschockt über die Gewichte, die Ihr so mit Euch rumschleppt.
Mein Sohn hat jetzt Anfang des Jahres ein neues 26er Bulls MTB mit für ihn abgestimmter Rahmengröße bekommen. Das wiegt ja auch seine  ca. 13 kilo, passt ihm auch sehr gut. Das selbst so ein "kleines" BMX fast genau so viel wiegt ist schon überraschend. Aber auch klar, bei näherem drüberlegen.
Triathlist


----------



## swirrl (28. März 2007)

bevor ich mir ein titus bike kaufe gebe ich mir lieber die kugel

titus bzw. prism ist alles nur ein schlecht Abklatsch von KHE

http://www.gs-bmx.de/komplettraeder_bikes_kinder_kids.htm

aber hier mal ein Link für dich, sind doch paar schnieke bikes dabei

oder hier http://www.parano-garage.de/itemAll.php4?SubCatID=84


----------



## Hertener (28. März 2007)

@Triathlist:


> Der über das kindgerechte BMX war doch speziell auf die 6-jährigen abgestimmt.


Yo, aber er behandelt darüber hinaus, welche Rad- und Rahmengrößen die Hersteller für welche Altersgruppe vorsehen, inkl. Links zu den entsprechenden Seiten. 
Du solltest nun, unter Berücksichtigung von Größe, Gewicht und Kraft Deines Sohnes, in der Lage sein, die in Frage kommenden Räder stark einzugrenzen.
Die "untere preisliche Schmerzgrenze" liegt, wie Du im Thread "Einsteigerbike" sicherlich gelesen hast, bei ~ 300 Euro.


----------



## Nathol (29. März 2007)

Ich empfehle unbedingt das Eastern 9 Volt. Da habe ich selber Erfahrungen mit dem Rad. Wieviele hier von den Leuten, die ein paar Räder empfehlen, sind diese denn jemals gefahren!? 
Mein Bruder hat mit 9 Jahren das 9 Volt bekommen und im September wird er 11. Das BMX ist perfekt für ihn und ein großer Vorteile, wie ich finde, ist, dass es 20" Laufräder hat. Da kann man viel leichter Ersatzteile besorgen als für so einen 18"er.


----------



## $BAM$ (30. März 2007)

@triathlist:wie alt und wie schwer ist dein sohn denn?
das WTP Bold kann ich empfehlen...ein freund fährt es und is damit super zufriden(nur die hinterradbremse geht bei ihm nicht so gut,aber das liegt glaube ich daran das er sie nicht gut einstellen kann)
MFG $BAM$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (30. März 2007)

Das liegt ned am Einstellen sondern daran dass es ne BMX-Bremse is ^^ Außer mit Coolstop und Bitumen


----------



## P.2^^ (30. März 2007)

$BAM$ schrieb:


> @triathlist:wie alt und wie schwer ist dein sohn denn?
> MFG $BAM$





wie alt er is steht in der überschrift über so ziemlich jedem post


----------



## Bernie123456789 (31. März 2007)

und er wiegt 25 kg


----------



## $BAM$ (31. März 2007)

oh sorry ich meinte wie groß und wie schwer er ist!?


----------

